# Small Ball Speed Tubes ?



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

What tubes do you speed freaks use for shooting 6mm to 5/16 steel ?

Any of you tried the 1636 stuff ?

Is the Dankung 2040 better/faster than the 2040 I would get at Slingshooting.com or GZK ?

I have some old black 2040 that I will test tomorrow - but looking for tubes that are really optimized for 1/4" to 5/16 ammo, nothing heavier and not for 177 BB's as it would definitely be over kill for BB's. I will probably shoot it looped with 6.5" active and close to 33" draw. I'm not interested in shooting at something and having the ammo arrive tomorrow ... looking at a tightrope.

Yes I know I will be over powered, but don't want to be too overpowered.

How say you ?

wll


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

I'm on a quest with this as well, oddly I get 1\2" 45 gn clay ammo doing speed wobbles at 12 yards with 2040 singles. Yet my 6mm steel stays stable at 16 gn out to 20 yards with 1632 loops. What I want is super zippy ammo in the 25-45 gn area with about 3/8"-1/2" diameter, I feel like it would make a good can beater but a nice sparrow slapper as well.

For now its the frameless 2040 loop and 10mm clays, still a great combo. 

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

BushpotChef said:


> I'm on a quest with this as well, oddly I get 1\2" 45 gn clay ammo doing speed wobbles at 12 yards with 2040 singles. Yet my 6mm steel stays stable at 16 gn out to 20 yards with 1632 loops. What I want is super zippy ammo in the 25-45 gn area with about 3/8"-1/2" diameter, I feel like it would make a good can beater but a nice sparrow slapper as well.
> 
> For now its the frameless 2040 loop and 10mm clays, still a great combo.
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


I will keep you posted on my feelings of the 2040 looped. I bought some 1636 from Slingshooting.com so when that gets in I'll give that a try. I also bought some 50mm long pouches just for small ball stuff, my Chinese micro fiber are normally 60mm as I shoot 3/8" and sometimes a little bigger.

wll


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Haven't chronographed them yet but I am very happy with the speed that 1842 singles are send 1/4" downrange. From 33' they are laser beam straight and hit surprisingly hard. Extremely accurate. If you are looking for heavier and faster for hunting, then this info won't be of much use. I'm confident this combo would take down starlings though.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Shot the Kent #302 and compared it to 2040's.

The Kent is very nice and as I have said before it is fast, but the 2040 is visually faster.

I shot today at a measured 32 yards through a broken window. The Kent 302 got there very fast but was starting to dive just before it pasted the window The 2040 shot through with very little drop and as I said you can tell the difference, it is not a night and day difference but it is easily noticeable. The only thing about 2040 looped, it is a little more than I want to pull back for 1/4" to 5/16" size ammo.

I have some 1636 coming (July2nd) and that should be very good for 1/4" ammo in a looped configuration, *if anyone has 30 inches of 1636 to spare I'll gladly take it off your hands -: )*

I again was pleased with the Kent 302 looped, they do perform well, but the 2040 is really the kind of performance I'm looking for with 1/4" steel.

I then tried a little flat band sling I got yesterday with 18mm tapered on it. I cut the active length down to 7 inches and gave it a few shots with 1/4" steel ..... it is quicker than the Kent 302 for sure and close to the looped 2040 but at much less pull. These flats sure shoot fast for the amount of pull.

This sling is pretty uncomfortable but it is fast little shooter. Getting some SimpleShot pre-cuts on this would really be the speed ticket !

Pic below:










For me though, either 2040 or possibly 1636 will be the ticket. I know the looped 2040 really has the poop for 5/16", not real sure of the looped 1636 ?

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I shot some single 1745 today with 1/4" steel and it flew faster with less trajectory at 30 yards than the Kent 302, but that small ammo was overpowered by these tubes as I did get finger slap. I always wear shooting gloves so the rubber slap is not an annoyance .. without gloves it would sting I'm sure.

wll


----------



## Devon minnow (Apr 2, 2017)

For me looped 1632 is hard to beat followed by single 2040. Single looped 2040/1632 cocktail is a little fire cracker. Been trying 1030 by slingshooting.com in looped setup ended up with hand soap with 8mms steel but was good with 8mm lead


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Devon minnow said:


> For me looped 1632 is hard to beat followed by single 2040. Single looped 2040/1632 cocktail is a little fire cracker. Been trying 1030 by slingshooting.com in looped setup ended up with hand soap with 8mms steel but was good with 8mm lead


Who has ever tried 1030.. ? wow, that is tiny stuff, but it may be a firecracker with BB;s and 1/4" ammo ?

wll


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

All I shoot is 20/40 and 16/36 looped tubes.On SPS Slingshots.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Cjw said:


> All I shoot is 20/40 and 16/36 looped tubes.On SPS Slingshots.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Cjw, What ammo you shooting and what is your draw length ?

wll


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Shoot 3/8 steel. Draw length 33in.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Cjw said:


> Shoot 3/8 steel. Draw length 33in.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Great thank you, I don't know if you hunt or not but I'm sure the 3/8" flies at a good speed for accurate target shooting ! Thank you again.

Which do you like more the 2040 or the 1636 ? I just ordered some 1636, I'm hoping I like it for 1/4", 5/16" and maybe like you 3/8"

wll


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

wll said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> > Shoot 3/8 steel. Draw length 33in.
> ...


 Been shooting 20/40s for years. Started shooting 16/36 about a year ago. Like them equally well. 16/36 about 2/3 the draw weight for the cuts I use. And I don't hunt with a Slingshot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Thank you, you have been very helpful.

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Well I just bought some overpriced 1636 in Flo Green from @JHONG108, should get it by June 1st, while I wait for my amber color tubes from @slingshooting.com to come in. I hope this is good stuff. I have ants in my pants to try this size tubing ;- )

wll


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I buy mine from GZK . Delivery in about a week.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

